# I have given up on education..



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've written about my degree and issues about that on here before so some of you might know or remember or not.
When it comes to education I've been screwing up a lot and I've dropped out of two degrees,but that was before I even knew about social anxiety and all the issues that comes along with that.
Now I am studying for a degree in language and literature which I've had one year break from,but I am going to finish it next semester.
The thing is while having this break I've found out what I'd want to study because I've never really been that interested in this degree.I just started it because it sounded interesting back then,but it's not really my thing.

I just think that it is too late because I have a huge student loan so that is certainly holding me back,but I can't see any future with this degree.
Right now I've just given up and I am just going to finish because I'd at least have a degree,but I think that the market for jobs with this degree is very narrow.Only thing that comes to my mind and also the counsellors at my school is teaching and I'm not interested in that at all.

Right now I think that I'll find a job that people with no education could have gotten and I am ok with that,but it sort of depresses me too because I'd really want my education to lead to something... 

Has anyone else screwed up when it comes to education?What did you do?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think you should give this degree a shot. Even if you don't like it, at least you'll have a degree under your belt, and many times, the degree you studied for isn't what you end up doing (like, my cousin studied journalism, but went into computer science.)


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^Wow, how did your cousin managed that? Totally opposite fields. Did he get a degree in computer science later on?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> I think you should give this degree a shot. Even if you don't like it, at least you'll have a degree under your belt, and many times, the degree you studied for isn't what you end up doing (like, my cousin studied journalism, but went into computer science.)


I am going to finish it.I just can't see any future for me with it,but yeah having a degree is better than no degree.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if I fall into you're situation (I'm not even sure if I belong on this forum, but Google searches have been bringing me here for over a year), but my experience with education has not been a good one. 

I've spent the past five years roaming the campus of 'my' school, with no true idea of where my life would be going. I had no desire to go to school, but pressures decided my attendance. I've barely attended classes I've paid for out-of-pocket and with loans/grants. I've never checked my marks on exams but the first two years of classes were simple, I suppose. Receiving As and Bs weren't difficult, but the past three years I have completely lost interest and any motive or drive to complete my education. I've likely flunked out at the closing of the last semester. I feel very stupid for not pulling myself out years ago, and even moreso when I'm asked the question "what do you do?". I feel I've been paying for the privelledge of the title of "student". But with all of that, i feel unaffected in anyway. I'm not sure how to describe it; 'unphased' or 'unaware' perhaps. Like it doesn't matter. I honestly have a difficult time remembering the past five years, and aside frome the lapse in time, I am very much the same person, but perhaps less sure of himself. If I have ever been. 

The social aspects of education was something I couldn't grasp. I came into the school knowing only 2 people before hand and left with what seems as knowing even fewer. I can't help but feel childish to say that making friends was more than difficult. I'm a reserved person and the school I went is well known for its very social and open student body. I was always quiet, but not unnecessarily. Only because I chose to be. I guess I can only blame myself for that, huh? This was compounded by being a commuter student. Come to think of it, I've probably spent over $4000 on transit, lol. Scary numbers when I add them all up. 

Being the second youngest of five siblings (the rest of whom are married and with/having kids), I can't help but wonder if there's much more to it all, for me. Aside from working and saving money for no discernable reason, I don't see much else. Maybe I'll tackle education again in a year or two, in a different field and school. 

I hope that isn't too long winded for a first post.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm about to get my degree in art. lol So I know what you mean. I'm taking a couple HTML classes this summer so I can get a job at Amazon (hopefully). The position just requires a 4 year degree in anything- which I will have. You could find something like that.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, you don't necessarily need to get into that field, if you don't want too. Just having a four year degree opens up a lot of doors in many things. Don't feel too bad. You're okay.


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

enzo said:


> I'm not sure if I fall into you're situation (I'm not even sure if I belong on this forum, but Google searches have been bringing me here for over a year), but my experience with education has not been a good one.
> 
> I've spent the past five years roaming the campus of 'my' school, with no true idea of where my life would be going. I had no desire to go to school, but pressures decided my attendance. I've barely attended classes I've paid for out-of-pocket and with loans/grants. I've never checked my marks on exams but the first two years of classes were simple, I suppose. Receiving As and Bs weren't difficult, but the past three years I have completely lost interest and any motive or drive to complete my education. I've likely flunked out at the closing of the last semester. I feel very stupid for not pulling myself out years ago, and even moreso when I'm asked the question "what do you do?". I feel I've been paying for the privelledge of the title of "student". But with all of that, i feel unaffected in anyway. I'm not sure how to describe it; 'unphased' or 'unaware' perhaps. Like it doesn't matter. I honestly have a difficult time remembering the past five years, and aside frome the lapse in time, I am very much the same person, but perhaps less sure of himself. If I have ever been.
> 
> ...


I can really relate to a lot of what you're saying. I also never really had any desire or ambition to go to college, I just went because it's what you're "supposed" to do. College has just been ingrained as the typical next step after HS. I am very "good at school" as I was one of the top ranked HS students and did very well academically in college as well. But I don't get the sense it's leading me anywhere or helping me in any way. While I was somewhat social before and always at least had people to talk to, in college I've found my connections to be slipping away.....

My advice to others would be not to go to college just because you're "supposed" to and it's what everyone else does. I don't really have any alternative plan for what else I would do, so I guess it might still make sense for me. But, if you're someone who DOES have an alternative plan don't hestitate to go for it and leave college behind.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I have thought about doing something else,but the question is what? 
The career people at my school are not of any help and I am confused myself,but I'll probably need some kind of course in addition to this degree.

I just don't know and it's hard not knowing,but at least I have the rest of this year to figure something out.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Can you get some teaching English as a second language certificate? or do you have to take your Education degree?


----------

